# AudioControl Three.2 VS ... what?



## DBG91 (Jul 2, 2017)

I think this is a proper place to post this. I'm looking for any one who has used the AudioControl Three.2 or similar stand alone EQ's from the likes of PPI, soundstream has a few, Clarion I think..etc. Is the AudioControl unit worth the money (can be had for $250 cnd off amazon)? Is there better stand alone EQ's still on the market that beats the Three.2 for cost and performance?

I'm planning on using an Eq like the three.2 as a preamp for my stand alone system in my Peterbilt. Don't want to mess with the factory SmartNav system as its tied into everything short of the windshield wipers and I enjoy the fact that I have digital read out of engine codes, nav system etc. 

I'll be running my android as the source to a small USB DAC to the eq and then out to the amp with passive 3 way system and sub. This is temporary budget solution so I can get all the speakers / sub installed and sounding decent, then move up to the miniDSP c-dsp6x8 and run android with USB to spdif out to the miniDSP and the 3 way set up active at that point. For the price of the stand alone Eq vs miniDSP and second amplifier to run active I think it's a better start. And try to get some success with a passive 3 way setup before moving to dsp and the works with active.

Any advice would be appreciated!!! Thanks!


----------



## Mullings (Jan 31, 2016)

I was about to tell you to just get a processor for a lil bit more than your eq budget but you already have your future plans, back in the days the pioneer eq6500 was my favorite 1/2din eq.


----------

